# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > GM Needed Looking For A GM And Players To Play Dragon World (D&D 3.5)

## Bartmanhomer

In the world of dragons, Io the leader of the dragon deity pantheon created dragons to live in peace and harmony but suddenly a dark evil force is threatening to destroy dragonkind of extinction. Io sends heroes to stop this evil force from destroying dragonkind so dragons can make peace once more.

I need GM and players to recruit to play Dragon World. It will be a D&D 3.5 game. The starting levels is depending on the DM. Race is the standard race: Humans, Elves, Dwarves, Gnomes, Halflings, Half-Orcs, and Half-Elves. The deities will only be the dragon deity pantheon: Io, Bahamut, Lendys, Tiamat, Tamara, Astilabor, Sardior, Chronepsis, Faluzure, Hlal, Aasterinian, Garyx, and Kurtulmak (Yes I know that Kurtulmak is a Kobold Deity but he considers himself a cousin of True Dragons which is why I included him in the Dragon Pantheon). So is anyone interested to play this game to save dragonkind? I know I'm in.  :Smile:

----------


## Marcarius5555

> In the world of dragons, Io the leader of the dragon deity pantheon created dragons to live in peace and harmony but suddenly a dark evil force is threatening to destroy dragonkind of extinction. Io sends heroes to stop this evil force from destroying dragonkind so dragons can make peace once more.
> 
> I need GM and players to recruit to play Dragon World. It will be a D&D 3.5 game. The starting levels is depending on the DM. Race is the standard race: Humans, Elves, Dwarves, Gnomes, Halflings, Half-Orcs, and Half-Elves. The deities will only be the dragon deity pantheon: Io, Bahamut, Lendys, Tiamat, Tamara, Astilabor, Sardior, Chronepsis, Faluzure, Hlal, Aasterinian, Garyx, and Kurtulmak (Yes I know that Kurtulmak is a Kobold Deity but he considers himself a cousin of True Dragons which is why I included him in the Dragon Pantheon). So is anyone interested to play this game to save dragonkind? I know I'm in.


Do you have lore written up on this setting anywhere except for this description?

----------


## Bartmanhomer

> Do you have lore written up on this setting anywhere except for this description?


No. I'm afraid not.  :Frown:

----------

